# Henderson Co, NC #122075 Jesse Female 5yrs B&T



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

828 Stoney Mountain Road
Hendersonville, NC 28791
828-697-4723

Monday-Friday: 8:00am - 4:30pm
Saturdays 9:30 am to 2:00 pm


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

This picture is BREAKING my heart....


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

OMG, poor baby...


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

A shelter contact is doing a temp test on Miss Sweet Eyes today.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

And on the pup too?


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

Well, I'm not sure. I will have to ask our VGSR intake coordinator when she gets home tonight. 
I asked for this girl, and am willing to foster if the test goes well. I do know there are several VA GSDs waiting in the wings, so I can't say for sure.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Can they check out the pup too, it will be easier to find rescue for her if she is tested. They are at the same shelter.


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

I will ask Melissa right now. She is going there after work. I spoke with the shelter and they said New Beginnings pulls from there. Maybe they are an option for the pup too?
More later ...


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Great! More information will make a big difference!


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

i cannot get this girl out of my head.... any word?









> Originally Posted By: lsoilm1936828 Stoney Mountain Road
> Hendersonville, NC 28791
> 828-697-4723
> 
> ...


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Henderson Co, NC #122075 Jesse Female 5yrs B&T*

Her temp test and the black pup's temp test went well. GSRA, Alex from Noble and myself are currently working on transport plans. 
Can't speak for GSRA, but I THINK they are pulling the pup and we'll take Jesse as soon as I can confirm w/ our VGSR intake coordinator. 
More tomorrow ...


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

This girl WILL be coming to VGSR.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

thank you!!


----------

